# Another question?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bought a gutted non mag chassis yesterday for $5.00 -has no parts except rear axle and a rectangle guide pin . 1-Should i junk that pin?2 Can i use Inner metal circles(don't know proper name for them)the one"s with the notch that don"t need springs /can i use the one's from my j.l. 500 t jet's?3 Around what year is this afx #38 beach water sports stock car from?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

1- No, keep the pin, it's good.
2- The inner metal circles are the comm brushes. They're the same as the JL-Tjet500 brushes except the AFX brushes are silver. You can use 'em.
3- I never heard of that body. Sounds like a custom. Can you post a pic?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks alot:thumbsup:no camera for two more weeks!but i think the beach water sports warehouse car that's pinkish-red-is only a couple of years old because it has those painted grey windows,and it came for the same junk store where i got the al's steak house car two weeks before .Maybe it's from a track set?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Beach is a Tomy Turbo...


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Beach is a Tomy Turbo...


Thank alot coach! TEXAS!


----------

